

Because "Classified Ad Killer" Doesn't Have the Same Ring - mjfern
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/leslie-harris/because-classified-ad-kil_b_190965.html

======
tptacek
Jesus christ, maybe we should have called the Green River Killer the "River
Killer"; we wouldn't want to give Tacoma a bad name either.

